# Trigger Pull On A Mossberg 500



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

I recently shot my new 500 and the trigger seemed very stiff. What can I do to correct this? I would like around 3.5 lbs of pull. Thanks for your help!


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Put a few hundred rounds through it before you start complaining. Should get quite a bit lighter.


----------

